# Bulgarian: Nedej me Mrako



## Lessic

Hi, I've got lyrics of a (I suppose) bulgarian song (a traditional dance).
Can anyone confirm that these words are bulgarian?



Nedej me Mrako


*Sâs kogo Radke zamrâkva**s **sas kogo Radke osâmna*
*Mračo na Radka dumaše **Reče i Radke, reče i*


For the moment it's enought. But there are other phrases.

Thank you


----------



## slavic_one

I think that it would be better if you would write it in cyrillic!


----------



## Lessic

Thank you for advice, but I haven't the cyrillic version.


----------



## lavverats

Hi Lessic,
Yes, these words are Bulgarian, but something is missing here (it's a bit rambling).
Nevertheless, they mean something like that:

_Don't You Marko _

_With whom, you Radka, are benighted,_
_Whit whom, you Radka, met the down?_
_Marko (or the darkness?) says to Radka,_
_He said to her, you Radka, he said to her..._

I suppose it's the male name 'Marko', but not "Mrako", because "mrak" means darkness and the title would be then "Don't You Darkness".
'Radka' is a female name and 'Radke' is its form in vocative case.

Pozdravi


----------



## Lessic

Yes, Lavverats something is missing

The first part of the song, for exemple.
Here the whole text. 
I write it in five lines not to cross the forum rules 

Nedej me mrako zamrâkva, Na tazi niva goljama/ Deto e tri dni orana, Sâs devet čifta divi vole/
Kak ste u selo da ida, mama ste me popita /Sâs kogo Radke zamrâkvas
Sas kogo Radke osâmna /Mračo na Radka dumaše Reče i Radke, reče i /
Sâs mil brat male zamrâknah sas milo libe osâmna/
Da dojdeš male, da vidiš, deto sme dvama ležali Samo sa e žito oženalo Samo sa i snopi vârzali

Here also the translation that was attached to this text. 
Something in not clear to me.Maybe you are able to do a better translation

*Rough translation *: Night is falling on this big field. For three days we have been ploughing with nine pairs of wild oxen. When I return to the village, my mother will be asking : «Radka, with whom did you spend the night?» Mraco says to Radka : «Tell her you fell asleep with your dear brother and your lover showed up in the morning». Tell her to come and see where the two of you lay down to sleep. Tell her there was only wheat that was harvested and tied into bundles...».

Maybe you'd like to dance it.
So, here the link for the video:
dancilla/search.asp?page=237&crit=t&LANGU=DE
(attention: put first www and after com because I can't yet attach links)

thanks my friend. Are you Bulgarian?
??Pozdravi??

Grazie


----------



## lavverats

Hi Lessic,
Yes, I'm Bulgarian and as you can see my English is far from the best. The translation, you've posted, is a good one. It was found that the both things are involved - darkness and Mracho (male name, that I've never heard before).
I'll make a try with my personal translation (nevertheless I'm "lost in translation"):
Don't you, darkness, benight me on this big field, (that was) ploughed 3 days by nine pairs of wild oxes, (because) when I return to the village, my mom will ask me: "With whom, Radka are you benighted? With whom, Radka, did you meet the down?". Mracho(???) says to Radka:" Say to her (to your mom), say to her: "Mom, I was benighted with (my) dear brother, (but) I met the down with (my) dear sweetheart (lover). If you come, mom, you'll see, (that) where we both (Radka and her lover) have lain, the wheat was reaped by itself and the sheaves were bound by themselves.""
Thanks for the links. I had a look at it and saw that this dance is called "Trakijska rachenitsa" (i.e Rachenitsa from Thrace). I suppose you know that Thrace is in the central and eastern part of Southern Bulgaria. I wish, I could dance it!
"Pozdravi" means greetings, regards (if I'm not wrong - "Salute " in Italian).
Ciao


----------



## Lessic

Wonderful work dear friend !
I don't understand why Mracho has to suggest Racka how to replay to his mom. It will be the greater brother? Anything to hide?
It doesn't matter.


Yes, this dance in from Thrace. I know that this song is sung by a group from Rousse. In Italian this group  is called "Gitani" (that is:Gipsy). I don't know his Bulgarian name and  nothing else.  
Learn this dance. It's easy. There are balcanic dances more difficult.
I'm a musician. [Moderator note: A URL has been snipped.]
You'll  understand my interest in traditional music and dances. 
A little riddle.  Who am I, among the three guys?

I like Bulgarian language because words often end with vowels as in Italian.  Bulgarian uses cases like Latin, our old language. This is a little fault for me. I was  not good in Latin when I was student.

Pozdravi maybe in Italian is "saluti" (plural) because "salute" (singular) is nearer to "health". But if you traduce Pozdravi with "greetings", in Italian it also could be "auguri",  whishes .

So long
Thank you again

Ciao


----------



## DarkChild

Ok, sorry for the really late reply but I see there's a confusion. The song is a dialogue between Radka and the darkness (mrak in BUlkarian is darkness and in this folk song it is humanized and has a conversation with the girl)


----------



## Ivo2008

I agree with DarkChild.


----------



## holingher

Isn't  the vocative of Radka,Radko?I know that this form comes in my language from the old bulgarian.It expresses the vocative..Ioano..Ivanko.Mario..Marijo.


----------



## Vulcho

I'm not absolutely sure, but I think there are two ways to create vocative in Bulgarian. For male names it is -e (Ivane, Stoyane,..) But if the name ends in -o, or some other vowel it stays the same (Petko, Georgi,Radko...)
For female names it is -o (Mariyo, Kalino,...) But if the name ends in -ka it becomes -ke to avoid confusion with male names I guess(Radke,..). There may be other rules but all this vocative stuff is slowly becoming archaic and nowadays especially the -o ending is considered rude. We preffer to give a nickname instead (Radka-Radi for example)


----------

